# Teflon and Lysol.



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Once again... please bear with me. I have spent many hours reading thru this forum. The wealth of information is extremely valuable to us bird lovers. This may be somewhere else in this forum but for those of us who keep our birds in the house, and especially for the NEW care givers, I just wanted to give a reminder.

An overheated empty Teflon cookware emits toxic fumes that can kill your bird. I speak from experience. If you suddenly have a bird with respiratory problems, think back....when you have to rush you friend to the vet.

Lysol....all types are very toxic to birds and cats. A cat/bird walking on a floor mopped with Lysol or in a room where the aerosol is sprayed can be lethal. 

I.. personally am very cautious about any chemicals used around my critters. Anything can be cleaned with vinegar. I would not use any aerosol air fresheners anywhere around my birds. I have no experience to back this up...but I would be cautious about lighted scented candles that are in the same room as my birds too. 

Again, Thanks for listening. I hope I .have given some tips that can be useful


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you. Most of us do know but many new members are likely unaware. A reminder is great.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree, an awesome reminder!

-Hilly


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, THANK YOU INDEED..
I have to admit, I NEVER ever knew that about cats and Lysol.

Mental note made! Thank you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

great info and reminder...I have changed over all my cleaning products to earth friendly products. one I really like is parsley plus all surface cleaner..the only thing it contains is water, biodegradable coconut based surfectant and parsley...it works great! I want to change all my cook ware to enamal also..the non stick is starting to give me the creeps.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is part of the link posted in our resources section, the one that specifically mentions Teflon and Lysol.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/birdproofing.htm


----------

